# Is it really this simple?



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Was born in Canada in 1981, was adopted. I was brought to the UK in about 1984 by my adoptive mother after her divorce, I own a rather battered laminated green British Columbia birth certificate.

Is it as simple as contacting the Canadian High Commission and getting my Canadian passport back? Also does this entitle me to live and work in Canada with no visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will require to complete the application appropriate for your situation.
Forms - Passport Canada

Yes, you may travel to Canada with a Canadian passport and no visa.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If you were born in Canada you are a Canadian citizen (unless your citizenship was revoked)... Come on home!


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you and as far as I know nothing has been revoked, unless there is something that has not been brought to my attention, I am 100% sure my Mum, kept my dual on when she moved me over to the UK, and none of the paperwork I have states any issues. My Mum and I no longer speak so can o ly go by the paperwork I have and what I have been told.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> If you were born in Canada you are a Canadian citizen (unless your citizenship was revoked)... Come on home!


Although the OP likely is a Canadian citizen, not everyone born in Canada is a Canadian citizen. For example, children of foreign diplomats do not automatically become Canadian citizens at birth.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

MrsJCobb said:


> Was born in Canada in 1981, was adopted. I was brought to the UK in about 1984 by my adoptive mother after her divorce, I own a rather battered laminated green British Columbia birth certificate.
> 
> Is it as simple as contacting the Canadian High Commission and getting my Canadian passport back? Also does this entitle me to live and work in Canada with no visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It sounds like you are a Canadian citizen (unless your biological parents were foreign diplomats). You can do a self check here:

Are you unsure if you are a Canadian Citizen?

If you're a Canadian citizen, you can apply for a Canadian passport and can live/work in Canada at any time (no visa is required).


----------

